# Potty Training



## Levy & Lany's Mom (Jun 26, 2007)

I have to pups and I'm having trouble with potty training. I don't have crates and they don't go outside either. I have pads setup for them in a bathroom that's in my hallway. They both usually urinate on the pads, but they do #2 (especially my little girl) anywhere she pleases. I have a toddler gate which I have used to keep them in the bathroom with the door open. I don't know if it's that they don't like to share the pad or what!!!







She's very hard to train. She whines and cries and it breaks my heart.







Please help me!!!! when should I keep her in the bathroom. for how long? together or seperate. Thanks multi-malt moms. LOL







United we stand!!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I still have the same issue with Tango. I don't really have any advice...just sympathizing with you...LOL.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

i only have one and he was a pain with the potty training business. he did the same thing, he'd pee on his pad, poo elsewhere. i kept him confined to a baby pack-n-play. that helped a lot and then i kept him in the bathroom and he would pee big huge puddles and i noticed he'd poo elsewhere because he didn't like stepping in the pee so i started putting two peepads next to eachother, slightly overlapping. after a month or more, i thought he was trained and i gave him free run of most of the house and that was a mistake. even now, he's going to be a year old soon, and i have to keep him confined to one room when i'm gone or he can roam when i'm in the house and in the certain rooms. 
even now once in a while, he'll have "accidents." i think he's doing it as revenge, but who knows. if i leave him at home for majority of the day, especially night, he thinks it's payback to poo on my bed. yep, i was gone for the 4th to a bbq and didn't get home until almost 2AM. i came home to 3 pee puddles, and 2 poo's, one was just laying there, the other was smashed into my sheets. yay right?? 

some of the problem lies in that he jumps over baby gates and my bathroom is joined to my bedroom, no door separating the two so his pee pads are in the bathroom and his bed in my bedroom. he's a clever and sneaky little booger but i love him and wouldn't trade him for another!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't know why this is. Brie and Bentley only peed on the pads but numbers were never on the pad!!!!!!





































Bentley is fine now. But he is a year old. I just keep remembering how stressed i was with Bentley. I thought he would never get trained. i used lots of treats with him and took him outside often. I had eyes at the back of my head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We had many accidents though. I then installed a cat flap for him and he is great now.

Brie has no problem peeing outside or on the pad. She will poo outside too if i take her in time and when she poos inside she is quite considerate and does it next to the toilet. She seems to be easier than Bentley was and i have not even used treats. So if Bents can do it then so can she!!!!!
I am just a bit worried about the cat flap. Sge is too small for it. I hope she eventually follows Bentley through it because it definitely does the trick.

My advice to you is - Regular trips to the garden. When she wakes, after food and whenever you see her sniffing around or scuttling and of course TREATS.

Relax.... I don't know a dog that does not get potty trained!!!!LOL


----------



## max (Jun 30, 2007)

With emma, shes about 4mos old, she pees on her pad and will potty on it also............providing its not to dirty. More then 3 pees then she will not potty on it, but right in front of it. Might be the same thing, you can try changing the pads more often.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I only have one, but at first Maggie would not go number two on the pad either. She does now though. First I would run around after while she was doing number two or move the pad so that she going on the pad. Also, I would put her number two on the pad and show her and let her smell it. Treats are also very helpful as I am sure you know. She eventually caught on. Maggie is now four months old. Good luck!!!\







Potty training is the worst!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

When Chyna was training to the pads she wouldn't poop and pee on the same pad and also she wouldn't share a pad with Scoobie. She had to have her own separate pads period. Well I got over that quickly and trained her to pee & poop outside.


----------



## dicorsa32 (May 23, 2007)

Hi
I was having the same problem with Chevy. Peed fine on the pad and maybe once in a while would poop on them but otherwise it was in his same couple of secret pooping hideouts. I was getting frustrated also. He goes outside alot during the day but I had read on one of the post about how often people change their pads. I started changing them after 2 pees and for me and him that seemed to really help. It helps to have him on a feeding schedule so I know he is good for 3 poops a day and when its time for them I just keep a better eye on him in the house. Oh he still tries to run behind the couch but when I catch him and yell "hey what are you doing" man he high tails it right to his peepad with a look of "ooh man she caught me". Anyway for me changing his pad after a few pees has really really helped. I also can learn so much from reading all the posts. You can find any problem you are having and read everybody solutions and find one that helps you. Good luck

Toni and Chevy


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Deuce tries to poop on his pad, but he spins around so much that he spins himself off the pad


----------



## KenM (Jul 8, 2007)

Alot of it is that most dogs do not like to go #2 in the same places they go #1 You'll notice if your outside in the yard or anywhere, they will never pee, than #2 right after, they usually wander and sniff around and find a diff area. Try setting up another pad a couple feet away from the first one. That seemed to do the trick with my coco, although like most dogs...she still has her times where she will just go #2 wherever she pleases. ALWAYS goes #1 on the pad though..thats never an issue. 

Most of the time though if they have pee'd on the pad..they will not #2 on the same one.


----------

